# Where is near to Pill, Somerset?



## madzone (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm want to get away for a couple of days and I have some mates in Pill. It's too short notice just to descend on them so I thought I'd look for a B&B or something close by.....


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

It's just over the river from Bristol - Avonmouth, Shirehampton & Sea Mills are the nearest bits of Bris.

Gordano services is next door and Abbots Leigh/Leigh Woods is down the road. If you want posh then Clifton is only over the bridge from Leigh Woods so wouldn't be too far from your friends.


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2007)

I want cheap and cheerful really. Ideally I'd like self catering so I don't have to talk to anyone  but it's a bit pricey I think.

Thanks JTG - I'll check out some sites


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 9, 2007)

i'm always entertained by the signposts to pill whenever i'm on the way to glastonbury.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

if you can drive, there's heaps of cheap B&Bs along Coronation Road in Southville, Bristol. Type of places used by construction workers etc in the week. It's still only a short way to Pill from there.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i'm always entertained by the signposts to pill whenever i'm on the way to glastonbury.



You'd love the Wurzels song - "Pill, Pill, I love thee still..."


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 9, 2007)

i love it already!


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 9, 2007)

That's where Geri and I grew up 

Where do your friends live, Madz?

(Do we know them?? )


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 9, 2007)

There are caravan sites in Portishead...

They look more residential, but there is one in Kenn, Clevedon - just down the road from Pill. And Clevedon is lovely. 

http://www.warrensholidayvillage.com/index.htm


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2007)

Fucking Pillthreads


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> They look more residential, but there is one in Kenn, Clevedon - just down the road from Pill. And Clevedon is lovely.



Dirty northen bastards!


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 9, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Dirty northen bastards!



<sigh>

The north/south divide strikes again.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 9, 2007)

The only divide should be between the West Country and the rest of us!


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 9, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> The only divide should be between the West Country and the rest of us!



There isn't one already?


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> That's where Geri and I grew up
> 
> Where do your friends live, Madz?
> 
> (Do we know them?? )


 
No, don't think so - they only recently moved there. I don't know their address - would have to check my mobile but I'll do that and PM you later


----------



## xenon (Oct 9, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> if you can drive, there's heaps of cheap B&Bs along Coronation Road in Southville, Bristol. Type of places used by construction workers etc in the week. It's still only a short way to Pill from there.



Yeah but IIRC, one of them was featured on a Life of Grime. Can't remember which though.


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2007)

S'ok - he's rung and said it isn't too short notice and that I'm more than welcome to stay with them. I've said I'd like to hear it from his wife before I defintely come up


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 9, 2007)

pill is a dump


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> pill is a dump



Pill's great. I wouldn't want to live there now because I prefer my anonymity, but I enjoy going back there to visit. I had a great time growing up there, playing in the fields, building dams in the stream, messing about in my den by the river and stuff. At least you can walk the streets without fear of getting mugged, and there is no police helicopter hovering over your house every day.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2007)

When The Nights Are Dark And Stormy
and The Bitter North Wind Blows
‘cross The Fields From Shire Hampton
where The Muddy Avon Flows
where The Pillites Gaily Ride
over On The Ferry From The Other Side
the Boat Starts Swingin’ You’ll Hear Them Singin’
Floating On The Tide!

chorus:

Pill, Pill, I Love Thee Still
even Though I’m Leavin’
Pill, Pill, I Love Thee Still
when The Ferry Boat Starts Heavin’
when The Rain Down Pours, The Thunder Roars
the Lightnin’ Flashes Bright
i’d Be Better Be Far, In The Duke Or The Star
than On The Old Pill Ferry Tonight

Take Me Where It's Warm And Cosy
down There With Those Happy Boys
where The Cheeks Are Red And Rosy
Cobblers, Hobblers, Hobbledehoys
When The Stinging Winter Sleet
Creeps Along The Riverside And Chills Your Feet
For Miles Around, You'll 'ear This Sound
Comin' Down Pill Street

chorus

Oh The Seven Seas I’ve Wandered
Back To Pill I Shall Return
When The Hard Earned Cash Is Squandered
For The Village Lads I Yearn
Captain, Captain, Carry Me
Steamer Of The Channel Past Portbury
Head ‘er South, Through Avonmouth
Happy I Shall Be

chorus


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 9, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> pill is a dump



Do you come from Pill?

I would like to draw your attention to the unwritten rule that says only people who come from an area are allowed to slag it off. 

So, either tell me you come from Pill, or STFU.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 14, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Gordano services is next door



Best shag I never had   , I was hitching from my mum's to Newcastle and he was a "white van man" from Derby.


----------



## madzone (Oct 14, 2007)

Actually, I thought Pill was ok  My mates' house is right down by the water and is a lovely house. It was really easy to drive in to Bristol and there was a lovely lake and woodland etc in Pill where we went for a very nice walk.

So - not a dump 

eta - and a round of 3 drinks in the pub was £6


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 15, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Do you come from Pill?
> 
> I would like to draw your attention to the unwritten rule that says only people who come from an area are allowed to slag it off.
> 
> So, either tell me you come from Pill, or STFU.



My sister lived in Pill for years.  It was/is a dump.


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> eta - and a round of 3 drinks in the pub was £6



Really - what pub?


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a place called Pill? or are you talking about Pylle?
Because Pylle is nowhere near Bristol really but it is the nearest village to the festival site.
If you're still looking for a BnB I might be able to help btw.
I rent rooms right in the middle of Glastonbury and there are some vacancies coming up.  
If not I know some other places


----------



## keybored (Oct 15, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Is there a place called Pill? or are you talking about Pylle?
> Because Pylle...[SNIP]



No, PILL


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Really - what pub?


 
Duke of Cornwall


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 15, 2007)

Business slow Pavlik?


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 15, 2007)

keypulse said:
			
		

> No, PILL


well someone mentioned it being on the way to the festival  

no business is fine thanks, 
just trying to be helpful


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 15, 2007)

I shall be in Shirehampton this weekend, maybe I'll swim across for a cheap pint.


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> My sister lived in Pill for years. It was/is a dump.


 
In what way?


----------



## JoePolitix (Oct 15, 2007)

I cycled through Pill for the first time about a month ago. Really nice, its like a little seaside village


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Duke of Cornwall



Blimey. Not so long ago, you would have been beaten up in there for not being local.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I shall be in Shirehampton this weekend, maybe I'll swim across for a cheap pint.



If only the ferry was still running!

Although the Lamplighters is a decent pub, I used to drink in there when I was a teenager.


----------



## madzone (Oct 16, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Blimey. Not so long ago, you would have been beaten up in there for not being local.


 
And you should've seen what I was wearing


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> And you should've seen what I was wearing



Go on then, spill!


----------



## madzone (Oct 16, 2007)

I was wearing a 50's style dress made of this:






http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=526&i=ahenry4654skullsrosesfj4.jpg

A pistachio green shorti cardi and black tights and boots

Got a few looks but everyone was very polite


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks cool! If a bit morbid.


----------



## madzone (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually, that's the wrong fabric, it's actually this one


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## butterfly child (Oct 16, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Actually, that's the wrong fabric, it's actually this one



I preferred the first one, lol.

DoC is cool actually, much less rough than the others in Pill.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2007)

Really? What pubs do you think are rougher?


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2007)

We went to the Star as well - that was done up really nicely with sofas etc

eta - there was one up near the shops that we thought about going in but there was a boy outside (one of my mates' students) who was drunkenly bemoaning the fact that he'd been barred. He's 14


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> We went to the Star as well - that was done up really nicely with sofas etc
> 
> eta - there was one up near the shops that we thought about going in but there was a boy outside (one of my mates' students) who was drunkenly bemoaning the fact that he'd been barred. He's 14



That was probably the Kings Head - that my stepdad's local, it's the only pub I used to really drink in in Pill (and occasional visits to the Star). Mostly we used to go into Bristol to drink, or over to the Lamplighters in Shire.


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 17, 2007)

Once I'd moved out of Pill, it was alright to go in the pubs, but I never really went in them when I still lived there.. but then all my friends came from Long Ashton, so going into Bristol was the usual thing. 

Three pubs of my choice - DoC, Star, Railway (which I think is shut now?)


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to love an area that boasts not only Pill, but Pilton and Pylle.


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 18, 2007)

catinthehat said:
			
		

> You have to love an area that boasts not only Pill, but Pilton and Pylle.



Pill is a bit further away though.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 18, 2007)

True but you can do the first two early on and the other one later.


----------



## jigotai (Oct 18, 2007)

catinthehat said:
			
		

> You have to love an area that boasts not only Pill, but Pilton and Pylle.



And Pilning.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 19, 2007)

East and West Huntspill!

<gurn> <chew> <dribble>


----------

